# c section already planned



## grahams mum (Dec 30, 2010)

hi every body i saw the consultant yesterday and i am having a c section  it was not a surprise for me anyway and tomorrow morning we are going for the scan and we are going to ask for the sex of the baby i hope he or she wont have the legs cross and about the glucose tollerance test the consultant cancelled it for me it is all because of new guidelines that dont apply to me


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2010)

Hope the scan goes well Daniela!


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck for the scan.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Daniella, I bet you are excited re the scan. Good luck with the caesaerian too, I presume as it is planned you will be awake. If you get the choice I suggest elect to stay awake, I had caesarians for both mine, the latter awake and it was a very precious moment for both me and hubby! When is baby due?


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 31, 2010)

Hope all goes ok today. Cant wait to hear how it went.

Its nice you know the score with the birth, and good you dont have to have that test.

xxx


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 31, 2010)

is going to be a GIRL we have the name already"molly blossom magnoni-page" graham wanted cherry blossom and partner really wanted molly so they have done one bit each


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> is going to be a GIRL we have the name already"molly blossom magnoni-page" graham wanted cherry blossom and partner really wanted molly so they have done one bit each



Congratulations! Nice for Graham to have a sister. What a lovely name!  Cherry blossom might not have been a good idea, that's what I used to polish my shoes with! (It was a brand of shoe polish in the 1960s and 1970s)


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 31, 2010)

for graham cherry blossom is a girl in one of the cartoons that he watch"timothy goes to school "on tiny pop


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 31, 2010)

the scan was beautiful compare to grahams 7 years ago colors for the heart and she was keep swallowing amniotic fluid and you could see it trough the stomach and bladder then she could not see other mesurement so i have to go out jogging a bit and go back in everything is fine shouldbe my last scan unless the midwife got any worryes


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 1, 2011)

aw one of each, how sweet.
Glad all is ok  xxx


----------



## Laura22 (Jan 1, 2011)

Congratulations on finding out Graham's getting a baby sister! I'm finding out in 2 weeks


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2011)

Great news one of each how sweet, lovely name choice as well


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 1, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> Congratulations on finding out Graham's getting a baby sister! I'm finding out in 2 weeks



how can you find out in 2 weeks if your due date is before mine ?


----------



## Laura22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm getting a 4D scan done on the 16th January


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 2, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> I'm getting a 4D scan done on the 16th January



That is exciting  xx


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 2, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> I'm getting a 4D scan done on the 16th January



oh yes sorry i forgot is a present isnt it?


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 3, 2011)

That's lovely, Daniela - one of each!  All the best.....

So much for 'I'm not going to find out' - some self control I've got. The scanner said 'do you want to know...' and i couldn't say no. (Can't really tell you all yet though because haven't told anyone very much).


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 3, 2011)

Lizzzie said:


> That's lovely, Daniela - one of each!  All the best.....
> 
> So much for 'I'm not going to find out' - some self control I've got. The scanner said 'do you want to know...' and i couldn't say no. (Can't really tell you all yet though because haven't told anyone very much).



Haha oh yes i wasnt going to find out, but had too.

Makes buying things easyier unisex things are so boring, its a shame. The suprise would be nice x


----------

